# Which framing gun?



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I am looking at getting a nice/cheap if that exhists framing gun. Building decks, miscellaneous stuff, and I plan on building a pole building this spring so I would just like to get some info. Don't want the highest dollar one but would like a decent one and what to look for. What can I expect to pay? Thx.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Never Mind, someone had same question on page 2. Guess I should've waited a minute a?


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

O.K. I started doing some reading and was thinking about purchasing a used Porter CableFR350A and then I read where someone posted they had to return it because it wouldn't shoot a 16d? A framing gun that won't shoot a 16? Am I missing something?


----------



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

If your going to spend the money Hitachi is the only way to go. I've gone through Senco, Porter Cable, Rigid and the Hitachi out performed them all.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Probably a stupid question, but what's the difference in the clipped/round head? I saw it was a NO NO for the clipped headed Porter Cable. Is that true for all models or just that specific model had problems? Which is widely used or most advantageous?


----------



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

Not sure on the clipped head, as they are not acceptable in my area I've never used one. We are required to use full round head nails here.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

So it's pretty much self explanitory then. No heads vs. regular nail heads. Easy enough. I have found good deals on ebay. Porter Cable reconditioned w/ warranty for $120, used Hitachi for $90, Recon. DeWalts from $120-$150.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

MikeVila said:


> No heads vs. regular nail heads.


Clipped head nails still have a head, just not a full round head. More like flat on one side and round on the other.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

MikeVila said:


> So it's pretty much self explanitory then. No heads vs. regular nail heads. Easy enough. I have found good deals on ebay. Porter Cable reconditioned w/ warranty for $120, used Hitachi for $90, Recon. DeWalts from $120-$150.


Clip head does not mean no head, it means they clipped one side of the head off to get the nails closer togeather. Paslode uses clipped heads and also round heads. 
I wouldnt buy anything but Paslode.
Bostich is good but cost more, hitachi can be dangerous, I have seen them double fire so many time I can count.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate the new Hitachi stuff, but their old stuff wasn't bad. I own a Bostitch and have had to work on it more than I should. My Paslode guns have always been great performers.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jensenconstruction said:


> If your going to spend the money Hitachi is the only way to go. I've gone through Senco, Porter Cable, Rigid and the Hitachi out performed them all.


I'd have to agree that pound for pound the Hitachis are the best, tho, as KCT stated, I too like the older ones. 

Dollar for Dollar, I'd have to say the Porter Cables (Decent all around framer at a decent price). I prefer the slightly older model 350's that load with pull-back lock-tab, and top-Loading...over the newer, rear loading 350's.


----------



## JohnTelcoMan (Sep 5, 2007)

I Bought the PC FR350A off a guy on Craigslist for 90 and the gun has been excellent.

Probabaly not worthy of daily abuse on a jobsite maybe I don't know but for ocasional use it's excellent.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

JohnTelcoMan said:


> I Bought the PC FR350A off a guy on Craigslist for 90 and the gun has been excellent.
> 
> Probabaly not worthy of daily abuse on a jobsite maybe I don't know but for ocasional use it's excellent.


FWIW: We use our PC framers alot, they get some abuse, and they keep working.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a Porter Cable 350A which I have used quite a bit - works great.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I just purchased a refurbished DeWalt 51845 off of Ebay. Can't wait to get it. Thx for all the help.


----------

